# Spring cleaning - pens with dirt floors



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

We used hay for bedding in winter and I am getting ready to clean the pens out. We only got the goats in the fall, so this is all new to me. I have read somewhere that people put lime down when they clean out the pens. Can you please share your methods for spring cleaning of goat pens?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I also am a new goat owner and would like to know what to do. So I shall hang around and find out.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I will spread a little lime on the dirt floor to dry it out. But, when buying lime tell the clerk what you are using it for as there is a few different types..cost only a few dollars a bag. I clean my pens about every few days during the winter. If I can sit on the pen floor and feel the wetness..it's not comfortable for my goats either. I then empty the hay feeders from the goats and the horses pens too..clean hay...and also use bagged dry leaves from the fall for the floor too. This gives the goats a treat and gives a nice smell too. Good Luck in your "Goat Adventures" that are about to begin !!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

We have dirt floors in our barn as well with horse stalls converted for our goats. We add a layer of sand on top the dirt. On the straw, we sprinkle the ag lime to kill future ammonia odors. As a side note, be careful what lime you buy. Hydrated lime is caustic once it gets wet - avoid it entirely. We either use AG lime or we buy a product sold for horse stalls called Sweet PDZ. On top of the lime, we put down a thick layer of bedding straw. Cleaning consists of raking out the straw layer, sprinkling more ag lime and replacing the straw. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I had an addition put on my barn and used stone dust as a base. It's fantastic! I need to clean this year, but last year I used my mantis tiller to assist with loosening it and cleaned it to the stone base. No standing water and it dried quickly.


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

Helena said:


> I will spread a little lime on the dirt floor to dry it out. But, when buying lime tell the clerk what you are using it for as there is a few different types..cost only a few dollars a bag. I clean my pens about every few days during the winter. If I can sit on the pen floor and feel the wetness..it's not comfortable for my goats either. I then empty the hay feeders from the goats and the horses pens too..clean hay...and also use bagged dry leaves from the fall for the floor too. This gives the goats a treat and gives a nice smell too. Good Luck in your "Goat Adventures" that are about to begin !!



Thanks for that idea! I have been forever raking and bagging leaves and have just been burning them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

BE CAREFUL on the leaves. Some are poisonous to goats, especially if not completely dry.

http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone who chimed in. I will be getting some ag lime and put it down before we replace the hay.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I thank you as well! I have straw and goat poo that I will take out of the barn and spread on the field where I will have recently planted browse seed. Hopefully that will work and the goats will get a nice clean barn for birthing time.


----------



## hjnaquin (Feb 26, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> BE CAREFUL on the leaves. Some are poisonous to goats, especially if not completely dry.
> 
> http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/goatlist.html



They're just oak trees and the goats eat the leaves that have fallen ALL day.


----------



## boerboy (Oct 7, 2012)

I have dirt floor in my goat shed
During winter, ince or twice a week I sprinkle barn lime (calpril - like sand) and add a layer of straw. 
In spring I use pitch fork and shovel out all of it to open ground and let it sit and compost. I wish I have a small tractor loader to just pull all that out lol


----------



## Clovers_Clan (Jul 17, 2012)

sisterpine said:


> I thank you as well! I have straw and goat poo that I will take out of the barn and spread on the field where I will have recently planted browse seed. Hopefully that will work and the goats will get a nice clean barn for birthing time.


I wouldn't recommend putting it on the pasture. Any worm eggs/coccidia the goats have passed will contaminate their browse area. It is however great in the garden (If the hay you feed has not been sprayed with herbicide).


----------

